# Sinfoni-Amplitude-120-4x



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Sinfoni Amplitude 120.4x | eBay


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

nice amp. have to laugh about the $80 dif between starting bid and BIN price.


----------



## ghettocowboy (May 31, 2008)

that is a lot of power for a Sinfoni Amp. $880 is a very good deal for this amp


----------



## phryed (Aug 5, 2011)

beautiful.


----------

